# A Big Test for New Internet Addresses (Today is World IPv6 Day)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A Big Test for New Internet Addresses.



> *Why Google, Facebook, and others are taking part in World IPv6 Day this week.*
> 
> At 8 p.m. EST on Tuesday, more than 300 organizations, including Google, Facebook, and Yahoo, will test a new way of routing information around the Internet: Internet Protocol version 6 (IPv6). Though the test run will only last 24 hours, participants may learn valuable lessons about how transitioning to IPv6 could affect their sites and their users. Spearheaded by the Internet Society (ISOC), World IPv6 Day is an international, coordinated effort to test this transition. ISOC hopes the effort will also encourage other organizations to adopt IPv6.


-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this:



> World IPv6 Day is the largest-ever experiment in the Internet's 40-year history. The goal of the event is to quantify issues such as misconfigured gear that will create broken connections for some users of IPv6.
> 
> "This is a test flight. It's been clear from the beginning that we're expecting problems," says Andy Champagne, vice president of engineering at Akamai, a content delivery network that carriers anywhere from 15% to 30% of the Internet's traffic and a World IPv6 Day participant. "I don't think I remember an event where we have had so many different companies working together to fix a problem. We have folks who are usually staunch competitors sharing information."


More

(I wonder if TSG is moving towards IPv6... )


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm... Google was down for about 5 minutes this morning. Wonder if that's the cause?

Looks like I'm going to have to re-learn subnetting!!!!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

What is World IPv6 Day and why it matters.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The World IPv6 Day report card.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good stuff Tom...I've been noticing more and more all the new routers are dual service...:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

World IPv6 Day went mostly smoothly, with a few surprises.

-- Tom


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OK, Now I am beyond confused. Is this why my laptop is running slower than usual at times?
I took the IPv6 test at yahoo, and it said I am still using IPv4, and will keep using that? What does all that mean? Do I need a different router or something?
If I stay on the IPv4, will I not be able to get on the internet soon?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

IPv4 will last a long while Gabriel. It's gonna take a long time for the total migration to IPv6 and meanwhile all of the new routers I've been running in to are connecting to both...:up:


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OK thanks Ekim...all this techy stuff is confusing


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder at what point will IP6 be habitually used in home networks?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

IPv6 will gradually filter through to the home networks as equipment is replaced. I would imagine all new stuff will be IPv6 and IPv4 will gradually filter out as the older electronic equipment dies over the years.

Don't forget that we are talking about a protocol here and not necessarily hardware. It really is down to how easy it is to update the firmware in the devices.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Meaning that any new software written at this point should be designed to work with both protocols?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

DaveBurnett said:


> as the older electronic equipment dies over the years.


For some reason, I thought of This older equipment


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> Meaning that any new software written at this point should be designed to work with both protocols?


All new stuff should really be forced to be designed to work primarily with IPv6 and possibly add IPv4 as a temporary thing, otherwise there will be no real incentive to change.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

While there is a need for for an IPV6 protocol from a practical pov........it's implementation is also the end of the NAT router as a firewall in many homes because, as I understand the protocol....NAT doesn't work with IPV6.
So what is going to be a low cost solution for the extra security that NAT routers provided as firewalls for so many home owners?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It may be the end of the NAT router, not because it doesn't work with IPv6, but because there should be no need for it.
The whole point of NAT was that there never have been enough IP addresses to be able to give each and every piece of equipment it's own unique address. That is supposedly solved with IPv6 as the numbers are big enough (for now???) and NAT addressing CAN become needless.
It won't happen quickly, because like MAC addresses that are supposed to be unique.......... every single bit of equipment worldwide MUST have a unique IP address for it to possible to stop using NAT, otherwise the whole system will fail because it won't know where to send packages.
Also a router handles local switching as well as through the internet, so it will still need to read the packets to know where to route them.

In any case there will still be a need for a modem of some sort. So a single box could still do firewall functions.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

A combination modem/firewall/router would be nice for broadband/cable users.
But I don't see that as a low cost solution.
In my case, I don't see Road Runner providing a hard wired firewall plus router option with the service without an additional/increased fee.

Are more people going to be relying on their software firewalls under IPV6?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder whether the ISPs might not find it more cost effective to provide routers anyhow, reducing support costs in helping ensure that devices connected to the network can access the IPv6 based Web via a router that does the translation for them.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Ent said:


> I wonder whether the ISPs might not find it more cost effective to provide routers anyhow, reducing support costs in helping ensure that devices connected to the network can access the IPv6 based Web via a router that does the translation for them.


It would be nice from the consumer end to see the whole connectivity process covered by the ISP.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

As far as I have seen in the UK, nearly every cable/ADSL broadband router available now already has a built in SPI firewall. The fact that it is not necessarily turned on or set up properly is a different issue. All the routers/switches I have seen in companies also have them.
The only reason I install a software firewall at home is to protect me from those friends and relatives who connect behind the router one, and I do repair other peoples machines and they need to be connected at some point and while connection isolation does work, at some point I do need to get at shared utilities-(Well my Laptops have them because other people don't bother with firewalls).

My real point was that there is not going to be any dramatic change any time soon (years).


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Six weeks after World IPv6 Day, what have we learned?.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The State of the Internet: IPv4 Won't Die.



> *Akamai's State of the Internet report shows that companies are dragging their feet moving to IPv6.*


-- Tom


----------

